# MRI Prostate with CAD



## dani727 (Apr 30, 2015)

We do MRI Prostate with Full-Time Point Analysis CAD.  I haven't been able to find a CPT code for the CAD, however I have seen suggestions to bill this with an unlisted code.  If there is no specific code that applies to CAD, is it possible to charge patients for this at the time they come in for the test?  Or do we have to use the unlisted code and bill it to insurance?

Thanks,
Danielle Kaszner, CPC


----------



## elena.delucia (May 16, 2016)

*mri prostate with cad*

hi! did you ever find out the answer to your post as to what code to use for the cad when done with mri prostate? we're trying to figure it out too & cant find any info.  thanks!!


----------



## CodingKing (May 16, 2016)

You would need to use an unlisted code for the CAD. It likely wont be covered by insurance so make sure you advise the patient and get a waiver up front.


----------

